# Let's talk Meat/Carving forks.



## playford (Mar 6, 2014)

My carving arsenal is coming along nicely with the purchase of a 12" chef au ritz slicer.

Now I need a carving fork to go with it.

But all my kitchen gear as nice as it is, its functional. 

So question is should you go for a curved vintage type fork or more modern Bayonet style fork. Roasts but be able to handle the turkey too.

This......


----------



## playford (Mar 6, 2014)

or this style


----------



## playford (Mar 6, 2014)

or is it a case of you need both lol.

also what size? I recently bought a vintage one that was just too small. the sab one is 12" all in I think but I've seen 14" too?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2014)

I love the old XL curved tine forged forks but they're not so great for carving. The curved tines make it too easy to lose track of where the tines are and hit them with the knife. Straight tine carving forks are much better suited for carving duty. I use the big curved forks for lifting only now.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 6, 2014)

Doesn't matter. Just don't scrape the knife against the fork. I personally prefer the long straight tines.


----------



## Ericfg (Nov 10, 2021)

Reviving an *old* thread.
Anybody seem to have acquired a collection of carving forks over time?
Top to bottom:
Dexter USA "high carbon" BBQ fork. 22.25" from top to tip!
"Germany" fork. Full tang. 10 3/8" stainless
Victorinox fork. Partial, hidden tang. 11" stainless
Henckles fork. Full tang, carbon steel. 11.5"


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 10, 2021)

I had a cheapo and actually abandoned it somewhere along the way. I just find them awkward to use, and if my meat is too hot to handle with bare hands it means it has to rest longer anyway.  Would probably prefer holding a piece of meat with tongs over holding it with a fork.
The older ones do look quite classy though. 'They don't make 'em like that anymore'...


----------

